# Extreme Birdhouse # 33



## cranbrook2 (Oct 14, 2006)

Merry Christmas everyone , Here is my last Extreme Birdhouse of the year. 
It is made from 120 year old reclaimed barn wood and it has 22 apartments.
This is my third time building this model. I will also make plans for this one in the new year.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

It's a Duesy alright. Does it have electric or gas heat? :laughing:


----------



## cranbrook2 (Oct 14, 2006)

Thanks TexasTimbers 
I,m sure it has more insulation then my house . :laughing: 
My house was built in 1854 :blink: 










I took these pictures today .


----------



## jacimaeb (Dec 22, 2007)

Wow that is amazing.


----------



## woodman42 (Aug 6, 2007)

Another winner! 
Damn it looks cold there.
How long does it take you to build those bird mansions?


----------

